# I decided to open this one back up



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's been a year since I closed this forum due to a number of issues. Let's give it a try once again and this time, please respect each other. Fishing with or without bait or keeping a limit has nothing to do with catching a legal limit and keeping it.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

sweet thanks for seperating them again and the cool classifieds. Oh yeah Happy New Years Mont!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Well, just for fun, the first picture of a fish caught after this post, gets 2cool stickers, patches, and $100 bux. Happy New Years in deed. The pic has to be posted on this forum and the date has to be verifiable in the pic.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Man if I wasn't at work I'd run down to the pond and catch "something" real quick, guess it would be wrong to claim the prize with a 4"bluegill.


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Way to go Mont. Thank you sir.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I do believe we have the handle on stupidity this time, Capt. Rob.  I am also sure someone will test that. With any luck, they will fail that test. Happy 2008 to everyone.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Bill lives down in Clear Lake....I bet he is fishing right now!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmmmmm.....no date. Anyway, it's a pic! Thanks Mont for the Report forum...I know everyone will respect the rules! gb

ps...that was 3 weeks ago at Aransas Pass---Ransom Flats. I promiss!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Happy New Year*

First off Mont, thanks for bringing back the fishing report forum. After reading, I decided to go down to Palacios and try to catch the first fish to be posted on the new forum. Here's the first 2 fish!! 13 inch trout and 17 1/2 inch trout. I took my December Calender with me for proof of date of catch. Good thing too cause i couldn't figure out the date and time on my wife's new Christmas present.

Mike Johnson


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Great to see the Fishing Report forum back.....hope everyone plays by the rules!


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Nice*



 saltwater_therapy said:


> First off Mont, thanks for bringing back the fishing report forum. After reading, I decided to go down to Palacios and try to catch the first fish to be posted on the new forum. Here's the first 2 fish!! 13 inch trout and 17 1/2 inch trout. I took my December Calender with me for proof of date of catch. Good thing too cause i couldn't figure out the date and time on my wife's new Christmas present.
> 
> Mike Johnson


Good looking rod there.

Ranger Bob


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

great to see this forum back..........thanks.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*Thanks Monty*

Great to see this forum back up. I'm sure someone will test the limits, but it won't be me! LOL. I've got some pictures I've been wanting to post, but have to do it from home. (Jerry got his personal best flounder this year :dance: )

Trudy


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Mont reports are important[for us less than average fishermen].


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*reports*

this is great news! thanks! I haven't spent a lot of time on the site since the changes...looks like I'll be spending a lot more time here now!!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Monty for giving us a second chance!

I have really missed this forum...............Lowell


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Couldn't believe my eyes when I logged in. what a great Christmas present to have the Fishing report back!!

Thanks Mont and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I thought my eyes were deceiving me too! Way to go Mont!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Mont. Hopefully the posts will stay on topic. 

FISHING REPORTS.


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm no computer mechanic, but would'nt the members of this website be able to keep this forum open by just following one simple instruction... Reports only. It's cool to have discussion and reports as diffrent forums. We all can help keep it this way, by posting in the proper spot. It's easy to get out of the channel (get off topic) while viewing a REPORT thread, so if anyone notices someone getting out of the channel tell em to post a thread on the GENERAL DISCUSSION forum or vice versa. 
IMO, if these two topics are kept seperate there will be alot more stuff to view overall. Thanks for opening reports back up Mont. It's going to be intresting to see what becomes of it.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Mont, thanks for reopening the "fishing reports". Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> Great to see the Fishing Report forum back.....hope everyone plays by the rules!


 I join others in saying Thanks! to Monty for opening the Reports forum, and
Thanks to Mullet for the headsup.

I understand one of the rules is to post reports only, which means
do not start a thread unless it is a new report.

What are the rules?

Thanks again for the board, and thanks in advance for a reply.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There are some things that happened behind the scenes that allowed me to re open this forum. The first of which is the new classfieds, that I am very pleased with. Not only is it real classifieds setup, but it uses half the bandwidth of the previous two tries. The third time was the charm on it. It was expensive, but worth it. 

The other thing that has happened is I have cleaned up some code here that allows the servers to run a lot easier. We used to constantly overload them. With the new changes, that's not happening anymore or at least not as much. Y'all can thank our cracker for that. When I restored the boards, I restored the absolute bare mininum needed to run it and got rid of a bunch of bloat. 

I would ask that the reports board be just for it and don't get your panties in a wad if your non report post gets moved. 

Enjoy


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Mont Your The Man


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thumbs UP Mont!!*

Thank u Mont for doing this! High 5 to you sir. It makes us fisherman sooo happy to read reports instead of all that other stuff!! Thanks again Mont, your the man!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Non-report, move it.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Hip-hip hurrah! It's now a Happy New year, indeed!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Mont......


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Mont said:


> It's been a year since I closed this forum due to a number of issues. Let's give it a try once again and this time, please respect each other. Fishing with or without bait or keeping a limit has nothing to do with catching a legal limit and keeping it.


Hooray! Thanks Mont, we sure could use that again! Hats off the the mods on this board who do a thankless job for zero pay and have to deal with a ton of B.S. too! Looks like 2008 is lookin' up already!!!


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you Mont, Thank you.


----------

